# Routing some traffic to VPN

## Letharion

I'm trying to follow this guide:http://www.clintoneast.com/articles/multihomed.php

The purpose is to route certain ports over a vpn tunnel, some ip:s over another, and the rest, "the usual" route.

When I do:

ip rule add fwmark 1 table connection1

I get: RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

I googled, and found that I needed:

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER

Still doesn't work. Any other ideas?

```
April ~ # cat /etc/iproute2/rt_tables | grep vpn

151     vpn

April ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep ROUTER

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

April ~ # ip rule add fwmark 1 table test

Error: argument "test" is wrong: invalid table ID

April ~ # ip rule add fwmark 1 table vpn 

RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

April ~ # lspci -k | grep -b1 net | tail -n2

2366:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

2476-   Kernel driver in use: sky2
```

----------

## Letharion

Bump

----------

## scherz0

Doesn't it need also IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES ?

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES
```

----------

